# VVVF power supply



## Lordbeezer (Jul 8, 2017)

picked up a few Sanki PFC-025A power supply's.also timers for same..any ideas what motors I can with these.have goggled. Info I found says it's for single phase ac motors. Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 9, 2017)

Hard to say Phil without some kind of manual- can you post a close up of the terminal block?
Mark


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jul 9, 2017)

Hope these pictures help..I keep on getting some unknown weird stuff. Thanks for your help.Phil


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 10, 2017)

Only 30Ma that's not much at all.


----------



## strantor (Jul 10, 2017)

Lordbeezer said:


> .any ideas what motors I can [power?] with these


what I gather from this manual is that the drive is singular purpose designed for a very specific piezo-electric vibrator. Not a rotary motor.
If you could track down one of these Sanki piezos maybe you could make an unnecessarily complicated sex toy.
Otherwise I'd call it useless.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 10, 2017)

The timer might be useful for someone building a RPC to drop out a starting contactor possibly, but the controller like Strantor says won't be too useful.
Mark
ps next time show us what you are looking to buy we can hopefully save you some $


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jul 10, 2017)

Couple of them put out 200ma..still not big enough for much I'm thinking..back to the drawing board.have a few fincor 2301 and a 2302 doc controllers going to check out. Thanks for your time.Phil


----------



## strantor (Jul 10, 2017)

Even the 200mA versions, if they have the same phase and frequency specs (single phase, 60-300hz output) are not going to be useful for powering any kind of A.C. motor whatsoever, except for the piezo units from Sanki. These are very niche drives for a very specific application and might be worth a lot of money to someone with a Sanki vibrator looking for repair parts. If I were you I would put them on eBay for a high price and wait wait wait for the big fish to come along. You may have to relist several times.

In the mean time those fincor drives are probably your best bet. Old but good. Of course you would need to verify the specs on those meet your requirements.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for your help and advise.Phil


----------

